# My find



## Jholeah (Jan 27, 2021)

I purchased 4 beautiful 1/2 gallon ball jars.  All but one say "Perfect Mason" and the other just says "Mason" and is a little different shape.  Just wondering if that means anything.  I attached pictures.  Jar 1 is the one that is a little different.  Thanks in advance.  This is my first post.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jan 27, 2021)

Ball jars are not particularly my area of expertise, but I can give it a go.  Jars 3 and 4 were produced 1923-1933 and are fairly common for half gallons.  Jar 2 dates 1912-1923 and were the earliest version of Ball Perfect Masons.  Jar 1 was originally a Ball Mason (predecessor of Perfect Mason) that was a shoulder seal jar.  It appears the top area of the mold was reworked to add a "bead".  This updated the old mold so they could continue to use it after the bead seal became the standard for Ball.


----------



## Jholeah (Jan 27, 2021)

jarsnstuff said:


> Ball jars are not particularly my area of expertise, but I can give it a go.  Jars 3 and 4 were produced 1923-1933 and are fairly common for half gallons.  Jar 2 dates 1912-1923 and were the earliest version of Ball Perfect Masons.  Jar 1 was originally a Ball Mason (predecessor of Perfect Mason) that was a shoulder seal jar.  It appears the top area of the mold was reworked to add a "bead".  This updated the old mold so they could continue to use it after the bead seal became the standard for Ball.


Thank you so much.  How interesting!!  I am new to all the old jars.  All I know is I love the colors and shapes.  I want to use these to store dry goods.  I am not sure what a shoulder seal jar is but I will google it.  lol 

Oh and they did come with the metal lids.  I had just washed them and were drying so I forgot to get a pic of them.

I have a question.  On one of the jars, the rim is a little chipped on the inside of the jar.  Is there a way to sand that smooth or something?


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jan 27, 2021)

A chip is a chip forever, sorry.  Fortunately, a small chip on the lip is annoying but on the plus side, the lid covers it.  

The jar on the left is a bead seal, on the right, a shoulder seal.  Hope that helps


----------



## Dogo (Jan 27, 2021)

There were  millions millions of Ball jars made over a long time span.   As molds wore out, new ones would be made but since they were hand made, variances would slip in.  Jar collectors look for those variations. You will be amazed when you see the subtle differences and how they affect the value of the jar. If you do not already have one, you need  "The Red Book of Fruit Jars" by Douglas Leybourne.


----------



## Jholeah (Jan 27, 2021)

jarsnstuff said:


> A chip is a chip forever, sorry.  Fortunately, a small chip on the lip is annoying but on the plus side, the lid covers it.
> 
> The jar on the left is a bead seal, on the right, a shoulder seal.  Hope that helps


Thank you again.  Well darn.  So can I use the jar safely to store dry goods?  
Yes that helps.  I have seen a shoulder seal jar before just did not realize it was different.  lol


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jan 27, 2021)

Jholeah said:


> Thank you again.  Well darn.  So can I use the jar safely to store dry goods?
> Yes that helps.  I have seen a shoulder seal jar before just did not realize it was different.  lol


Absolutely!  If it's important to keep it air tight, be sure to use either a rubber or silicone jar ring.

You're welcome!


----------



## farmkiti (Jan 27, 2021)

I like your jars.  I concur with the age & seal info others have mentioned here.  I've only been collecting fruit jars a little while, but there's a decent amount of info on the net.  I like collecting them in various shades of aqua, especially the deeper shades.


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 27, 2021)

Jholeah said:


> I purchased 4 beautiful 1/2 gallon ball jars.  All but one say "Perfect Mason" and the other just says "Mason" and is a little different shape.  Just wondering if that means anything.  I attached pictures.  Jar 1 is the one that is a little different.  Thanks in advance.  This is my first post.


Those ball jars are nice and clean but the ball jars you looking for it'll have a number 13 on the bottom the reason why the number 13 are so good because Moonshiners that hauled moonshine they used ball jars and if they turn the ball jar over and seen  13 they would bust it number 13 superstitious unlucky number that's why the number 13 is more valuable jar


----------



## Jholeah (Jan 27, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> Those ball jars are nice and clean but the ball jars you looking for it'll have a number 13 on the bottom the reason why the number 13 are so good because Moonshiners that hauled moonshine they used ball jars and if they turn the ball jar over and seen  13 they would bust it number 13 superstitious unlucky number that's why the number 13 is more valuable jar


Thanks.  I was not looking for value.  Just why that one jar was a little different.  I wanted the jars to use them to store dry goods in.  And I just think they are beautiful.  lol


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 27, 2021)

Jholeah said:


> Thanks.  I was not looking for value.  Just why that one jar was a little different.  I wanted the jars to use them to store dry goods in.  And I just think they are beautiful.  lol


They just made different varieties I'm not a jar expert but it is the same company I don't know why they jump around on that you would have to talk to a ball jar collector I'm sure he could help you on that question my favorite jars are the Mason 1858


----------



## coreya (Jan 27, 2021)

The # 13 myth is just that, no moonshiner would waste a "product jar" and I've known a few, That was started I believe by a dealer in the midwest to boost his sales


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 27, 2021)

coreya said:


> The # 13 myth is just that, no moonshiner would waste a "product jar" and I've known a few, That was started I believe by a dealer in the midwest to boost his sales


Where I live in the hills of Kentucky I care to differ people was superstitious back in those days man believe that that Old tale came from a couple of Old-Timers I new it's true deal they were in their nineties when they told me that story so believe what you want


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jan 28, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> Those ball jars are nice and clean but the ball jars you looking for it'll have a number 13 on the bottom the reason why the number 13 are so good because Moonshiners that hauled moonshine they used ball jars and if they turn the ball jar over and seen  13 they would bust it number 13 superstitious unlucky number that's why the number 13 is more valuable jar


I'm sorry to have to disagree with you Nickneff, but there is so much more to collecting antique jars than whatever number is on the bottom.  It's simply a mold number. There may have been a handful of superstitious moonshiners (or housewives, depending on the variation of the story you hear) who broke a few jars.  However, much of this was during the depression when people generally didn't throw out anything that could be used.  The story is mostly a myth, dreamed up by a seller who wanted to get rid of some old blue jars.  Serious collectors couldn't care less about a mold number.  Ball jars come in some great colors, some really crude embossing, and some really old jars that were made in Buffalo NY before the company moved to Muncie IN.  I mean, wouldn't you much rather have some of these on your shelf than a bunch of blue jars all with the same number on the bottom?


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 28, 2021)

jarsnstuff said:


> I'm sorry to have to disagree with you Nickneff, but there is so much more to collecting antique jars than whatever number is on the bottom.  It's simply a mold number. There may have been a handful of superstitious moonshiners (or housewives, depending on the variation of the story you hear) who broke a few jars.  However, much of this was during the depression when people generally didn't throw out anything that could be used.  The story is mostly a myth, dreamed up by a seller who wanted to get rid of some old blue jars.  Serious collectors couldn't care less about a mold number.  Ball jars come in some great colors, some really crude embossing, and some really old jars that were made in Buffalo NY before the company moved to Muncie IN.  I mean, wouldn't you much rather have some of these on your shelf than a bunch of blue jars all with the same number on the bottom?


 I have a few jars on my shelf to mostly 1858 Masons have cobalt blue one I have Aqua I have clear I have a apple green root mason half gallon I have a trade  mark lightning jar in honey  amber assortment of blob top beers Louis Weber Court aqua blob top different colors View-Master inks assorted colors a variety of of blob top sodas assorted colors blown bottles to stoneware spittoons ones Bennington one is red Ware chamberpot the yellow with the blue flow assortment of whiskeys bar bottles coffin flask pumpkin seeds bunch of different type of medicines miniature jugs all from small towns snuff bottles Levi Garrett never been open with the seal on it stuff still in it marbles out the yin yang got a porcelain dolls Frozen Charlotte's doll heads big as a baseball and softball numerous body parts poison bottles umbrella inks I know what's up with this hobby Ain't No rookie been doing it for 35 years done dug over 200 holes ranging from six foot deep to 35 ft graniteware Edgewood pieces coins rings guns with octagon barrels hair bottles baby bottles food bottles Cathedral pickle jars you name it I've dug it and I love all of it


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 28, 2021)

jarsnstuff said:


> I'm sorry to have to disagree with you Nickneff, but there is so much more to collecting antique jars than whatever number is on the bottom.  It's simply a mold number. There may have been a handful of superstitious moonshiners (or housewives, depending on the variation of the story you hear) who broke a few jars.  However, much of this was during the depression when people generally didn't throw out anything that could be used.  The story is mostly a myth, dreamed up by a seller who wanted to get rid of some old blue jars.  Serious collectors couldn't care less about a mold number.  Ball jars come in some great colors, some really crude embossing, and some really old jars that were made in Buffalo NY before the company moved to Muncie IN.  I mean, wouldn't you much rather have some of these on your shelf than a bunch of blue jars all with the same number on the bottom?


I got one more reply to all the serious collector fat cats out there with all that loot I would love to be able to look at my stuff all the time and never have to sell it but that's only a dream I have too many bread snatchers in my home kids and the old lady that likes the stuff but we need money more than we need bottles so there are again I would love to keep them but she won't let me and we're not made of money so everything that I dig I sell it not because I want to because I have 2 so anybody that wants to buy anything I don't care what it is send me a list of what you want with what you're willing to pay for it and I'll go out there and I'll dig it up for you and I'll try to fulfill every order that I get my phone number is 502 457 1935 if I don't answer leave a message text me anything you want and I'll go out there and get it for you make a list hey there's no limit with this pandemic going my work is slow right now I have no problem feeling any orders I get it may take a minute but I will get it I wish I could keep everything I've dug I need a warehouse to store it but I have to sell I wasn't born with a silver spoon up my ass everything I've got I had to work for I'm honest I don't steal nothing never have never will started work when I was 10 years old with my daddy was a brick mason he made me start working with him at 10 I'm a hard worker I just can't pay my bills with bottles are jugs or whatever else just trying to make an honest living so anybody needs anything let me know. When I started digging me and this old man started digging both of us was out of work and we dug a hole every other day for a year all by hand 18 feet 2 20 25 ft deep there were days that I had to absolutely drag my shovel back to my truck that's how tired I was we would dig these hoes in one day and it's digging them and fill them back my hand to it takes two men over two hours to fill one back up so the moral of the story is try to help me out the best you can I ain't trying to bust nobody's head but if you give me a little extra on a piece you want I would really appreciate that so with my wife and my kids thank you so much I love this Hobby I don't know how much longer I can really do the bull work I've been doing bull work all  my life I'm 55 years old and I can work any guy half my age any day of the week but seriously if you got the money I got the time if you buy anything for me it'll be good quality stuff won't be no cracks no chips guarantee it like I said I'm honest as the day is long I have never cheated no one out of anything send me a list and I'll try to fill it even if it kills me my kids are hungry I got bills to pay that's just the way it is I'm not complaining seeing what I was saying this all be here separates the men from the boys I guarantee you that anybody wants to feel that shelf up send me a list 502-457-1935 my name's Nick thank you so much for reading my post God bless everyone


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jan 30, 2021)

Wow.  I've collected fruit jars and only fruit jars for 30 years.  I've never pretended to know much about any other types of bottles.  If something I said offended you, I apologize.


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 30, 2021)

no sir not at all


jarsnstuff said:


> Wow.  I've collected fruit jars and only fruit jars for 30 years.  I've never pretended to know much about any other types of bottles.  If something I said offended you, I apologize.


No sir not at all I'm a ironworker we don't get offended on anything at all we got really tough skin if I offended you in anyway I apologize sir


----------



## mrechenard (Feb 3, 2021)

Jholeah said:


> Thank you so much.  How interesting!!  I am new to all the old jars.  All I know is I love the colors and shapes.  I want to use these to store dry goods.  I am not sure what a shoulder seal jar is but I will google it.  lol
> 
> Oh and they did come with the metal lids.  I had just washed them and were drying so I forgot to get a pic of them.
> 
> I have a question.  On one of the jars, the rim is a little chipped on the inside of the jar.  Is there a way to sand that smooth or something?


I have taken a sanding block and lightly sanded the sharp edges of a chip on the lips of my chipped jars just for the sake of safety. Some lips are referred to as ground lip and naturally have flea bites and small chips as a result of use over the years. I would be careful with those as sometimes when applying the lids or removing small flakes or slivers  of glass sometimes are sloughed off in the process.


----------



## mrechenard (Feb 24, 2021)

I WISH THERE WAS A CENTRAL DATABASE THAT CONTAINED ALL PATENTS AND CATALOGS FEATURING THE PRODUCTS BY THEIR COMPANIES WAY BACK.  THE NIA HAS THIS AND IT IS WONDERFUL.  FOR INSULATORS IT IS ESPECIALLY HELPFUL IF THE SPECIALIZE IN COLLECTING FROM A CERTAIN AREA (LOCATION) AND VARYING MOLD/SHOP NUMBERS.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Feb 25, 2021)

mrechenard said:


> I WISH THERE WAS A CENTRAL DATABASE THAT CONTAINED ALL PATENTS AND CATALOGS FEATURING THE PRODUCTS BY THEIR COMPANIES WAY BACK.  THE NIA HAS THIS AND IT IS WONDERFUL.  FOR INSULATORS IT IS ESPECIALLY HELPFUL IF THE SPECIALIZE IN COLLECTING FROM A CERTAIN AREA (LOCATION) AND VARYING MOLD/SHOP NUMBERS.





			Historic Bottle Website - Homepage


----------

